# Super duper pastel royal?



## lawrencet1988 (Jan 2, 2010)

What is this? 3 pastel genes or 2? 
i thought genes came in pairs so how can there be 3?


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Markus Jayne, Ball pythons | ballpython.ca

Full story here -)


----------



## lawrencet1988 (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks but it didnt say anything about super duper pastels, just supers!


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

lawrencet1988 said:


> Thanks but it didnt say anything about super duper pastels, just supers!


Read the last three paragraphs of the link.

Markus Jayne, Ball pythons | ballpython.ca


----------



## lawrencet1988 (Jan 2, 2010)

So its no different to a super pastel then?


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

lawrencet1988 said:


> So its no different to a super pastel then?


 
No its just a really different really nice super pastel


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

lawrencet1988 said:


> So its no different to a super pastel then?


genetically... identical
visually... insane blushing, and unbelievably bright compared to a 'standard' super pastel


----------



## lawrencet1988 (Jan 2, 2010)

Ok. my curiosity has been answered. 
Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

apparently, there's a male 'super duper' in the UK...


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

alan1 said:


> apparently, there's a male 'super duper' in the UK...



Yes there is & i've seen it :whistling2:. It is rather nice :2thumb:.


----------



## lawrencet1988 (Jan 2, 2010)

How much is he?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

lawrencet1988 said:


> How much is he?



I can't remember the exact amount but it was a lot of money. When you think Super Pastels are like £550+ then a Super Duper has got to be at least £800-£900+.


----------



## brndn16 (Jan 11, 2008)

Scott W does them for £1100 I think


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

brndn16 said:


> Scott W does them for £1100 I think


correct...
try getting hold of a male tho


----------

